
Seattle No. 1 in home-price growth again; “starter” homes require half of income - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/seattle-no-1-in-home-price-growth-again-starter-homes-require-half-of-income/
======
jseliger
Seattle is doing better than SF or NYC at building housing but is not doing
well enough: [https://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-
fut...](https://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-future-in-
seattle-do-millennials-have-a-future-in-any-superstar-cities)

Many personal preferences have shifted to living in cities and knowledge
workers (not my favorite phrase but useful here) are more productive in them.
Yet many cities' zoning codes from the 70s restrict development and drive up
prices:
[https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/serials/files/r...](https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/serials/files/regulation/2002/10/v25n3-7.pdf)
. We ought to quit doing that.

